
Tesla confirms Q3 production: 80,000 vehicles and 83,500 deliveries - electriclove
https://electrek.co/2018/10/02/tesla-q3-production-deliveries/
======
slivym
Between the SEC essentially dropping any of their real threats, and finally
getting to solid production numbers it looks like Tesla has really stabilized.
Yet for some reason the stock price is barely getting back to where it was at
the beginning of the year. Are there more subtle figures that are showing
warning signs for TSLA?

~~~
hhanesand
There are still questions surrounding the profitability of the cars, something
Tesla hasn’t released much information on.

~~~
rcMgD2BwE72F
They did predict profitability and positive cash flow for Q3 provided they
reach their delivery guidance.

AFAIK, they did achieve their goal so what else should we expect?

